# MAC FAQ: Top 10 neutral eye shadows and bright eye shadows



## martygreene (Jun 4, 2005)

What are the 10 most popular neutral eye shadows that are part of the permanent collection?
The most popular neutrals according to a recent poll conducted in Live Journal’s MAC community and Makeup Alley are, in no particular order:

Shroom 
Amber lights 
Mulch 
Retrospeck 
Nylon 
Naked lunch 
Woodwinked 
Vanilla 
Satin taupe 
Vex 

Likewise, the most popular brights are:

Bitter 
Shimmermoss 
Freshwater 
Chrome Yellow 
Sushi Flower 
Orange 
Parfait Amour 
Aquadaisic 
Electric Eel 
Coppering


----------



## SuzyMartin (Mar 11, 2006)

Where can I see these on someone?


----------



## martygreene (Mar 12, 2006)

check the swatches section of the gallery, linked in the navigation bar at the top of your screen.


----------



## angelcakes21 (Mar 14, 2006)

excellent! there are so many mac colours it's hard to know what to get - will use these lists as a jumping off point.


----------



## zoebeee (Mar 18, 2006)

Its funny that is almost the exact shade list that was recommended to me by a MUA.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 10, 2006)

Mua???


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 11, 2006)

mua=make up artist


----------



## cno64 (Jun 13, 2006)

Of these, I have only "Satin Taupe," and it is WONDERFUL!
I have light pinkish ivory skin, intensely green eyes, and dark brown hair, and most "brown" shadows make me look tired. Not Satin Taupe, however; I think it's the lack of any red tones whatsoever.
I use Satin Taupe in conjunction with Shroom(what took me so long to discover this?), Blacktrack Fluidline,Sunnydaze pigment, and I have the perfect neutral-but-not-boring eye.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 15, 2006)

This is a helpful thread!


----------



## lovemetodeath (Oct 2, 2006)

This is realy helpful thankyou

I have just compiled a lits of 8 e/s that i want to get for daily wear and some of them are on this list


----------



## geeko (Oct 2, 2006)

oooh...i've 8 out of the 10 neutrals in that list. I must agree with the list of neutrals. They are all really great to use. 

and 6 out of the 10 bright shadows

my country does not sell chrome yellow and orange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sad to say cause i'm so lemming for them


----------



## Artemis (May 29, 2007)

The only one I own is sushi flower. I love that color. I think I am close to hitting the pan on it. It's so pretty and I adore the name. Sushi Flower!!!


----------



## clwkerric (May 29, 2007)

I own all but 3 of the neutrals...   and I only own 2 of the bright ones.


----------



## rosquared (May 29, 2007)

awww romp isn't one of them!


----------



## BlueRose (May 29, 2007)

that's helpful,thanks


----------



## *Dani* (May 29, 2007)

This is a really useful list! I've been wanting to get some neytral colours but I'd been finding it hard to decide which ones. Now I have this list to help me out!


----------



## Showgirl (May 31, 2007)

I own ALL of the brights and NONE of the neutrals, lol!


----------



## melliquor (May 31, 2007)

I have 3 of the neutrals and 4 of the brights.  I have been wanting Freshwater and Electric Eel.  I might get those on the weekend now.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 1, 2007)

I can't believe Patina didn't make the neutral list.  I have quite a few of the listed neutrals, but Vanilla is too light for me to do anything with and I am not crazy about Retrospeck.  I have 9 of 10 of the brights and chrome yellow is on my wishlist.


----------



## addicted2mac (Jun 2, 2007)

i have all of the brights and the neutrals. there are just so many things you can do with the neutrals. the possibilities are endless. i LOVE vex and green smoke. it is so hot!


----------



## addicted2mac (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I can't believe Patina didn't make the neutral list._

 
i must agree =\


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Jul 6, 2007)

im goin right to MAC today!


----------



## KTB (Jul 7, 2007)

THis is a great list and really helpful. I'm going to add the ones I don't have to my collection


----------



## jnny (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll use this as a guide for my next purchase..
Thanks!


----------



## Feminist. (Apr 1, 2008)

i only have three of the neutrals! and five of the brights!


----------



## Devon (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, I've four neutrals in the list and only two brights. I love neutrals and taupish colours, I think that could be in that list also Sunday best - All that glitters and Sable. 

Even brights could be increased, perhaps with Electic eel or Passionate


----------



## KikiB (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow I have only one of the Neutrals (Amber Lights) and two brights (Aquadisiac and Sushi Flower). However I have a MUFE shadow that is a dupe for Chrome Yellow, and I don't wear a ton of neutrals. That being said, Parfait Amour is on my wishlist of things to get when there isn't an LE collection stealing my attention. Goldmine not being on the neutrals list is surprising to me, as when I saw it used on the cover of UK Cosmo (with Jordan) I would think it would be more popular. Vanilla is nice but I would rather use the pigment than the e/s, and when it comes to white eyeshadow nothing tops Crystal Avalanche.


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (Apr 8, 2008)

a MUA told me that chrome yellow is discontinued..
is that just here in hawaii???


----------



## geeko (Apr 9, 2008)

lol..i have 8/10 of the neutral e/s

and i have 7/10 of the bright shadows.

but 1 of my favourite regular neutral e/s are not mentioned and i do think it is a really great though - All That Glitters e/s. It is a veluxe pearl and it has awesome texture

and i do think Gorgeous Gold and Goldmine e/s ought to be included one of the top 10 favourite bright e/s. I don't really fancy parfait amour e/s though. Color payoff kinda sucks.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzKEL_RENEE* 

 
_a MUA told me that chrome yellow is discontinued..
is that just here in hawaii???_

 
To my knowledge it hasn't been discontinued, but only sold at MAC stores.  Was your MA from a department store or a Mac store?


----------



## lolemily (Apr 14, 2008)

Hm, I thought Parrot might be on there. Aquadisiac isbeautiful though.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Apr 22, 2008)

I am definitely adding this to my big MAC list.....thanks!


----------



## neezer (Apr 22, 2008)

i dont like vanilla.


----------



## neezer (Apr 22, 2008)

but i do like this list lol


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 22, 2008)

This list was from a long time ago. I wonder if it would be the same today really?


----------



## Zhia (Apr 22, 2008)

From what Ive been reading the past few days it seems like most of those neutrals are still very wanted and recomended.


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 29, 2008)

thank you for this!!! i gotta get shopping!


----------



## neezer (Apr 29, 2008)

bitter though?

and where is ricepaper, america's favorite highlight lol


----------



## kcicala (Feb 17, 2009)

I love Amber Lights


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Devon* 

 
_Well, I've four neutrals in the list and only two brights. I love neutrals and taupish colours, I think that could be in that list also Sunday best - All that glitters and Sable. 

Even brights could be increased, perhaps with Electic eel or Passionate_

 
I also have amber lights, its the greaest color, I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DigitalRain (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I can't believe Patina didn't make the neutral list. I have quite a few of the listed neutrals, but Vanilla is too light for me to do anything with and I am not crazy about Retrospeck. I have 9 of 10 of the brights and chrome yellow is on my wishlist._

 
Patina is probably one of the most underrated MAC eyeshadows. Its a lovely color.


----------



## User38 (Feb 17, 2009)

Neutral.. I love Omega and now Apres Ski.. Blanc Type is great too..I have many neutrals but I don't have ricepaper -- I will usually run to Blanc Type or Femme Fi.. thanks to all for suggestions!


----------



## gurlnextdoor (Mar 9, 2009)

this is great, i just started back w/MAC and most of the colors I have or from LE, I better get on it!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for this thread!

I have Nylon and LOVE IT.
However, I also have Shroom, Amber lights and Parfait Amour and hate them =/


----------



## zoegeorge84 (May 2, 2009)

i love woodwinked, it is just sooo versatile and i love the finish it gives... sad to see that paradisco didn't make the list though..


----------



## zoegeorge84 (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Thanks for this thread!

I have Nylon and LOVE IT.
However, I also have Shroom, Amber lights and Parfait Amour and hate them =/_

 

I agree about Shroom... it was so highly recommended to me, and yet it jsut does nothing on me... I do love Amber Lights though, in moderation.


----------



## ashk36 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks so much for this thread! It's really overwhelming for me to go the MAC counter and see so many different shadow colors, I'm always completely confused as to what I should get. This definitely helps. I'm verrrry slowly building a collection...but this helps steer me in the right direction on where to start.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 20, 2009)

Vanilla is my favorite highlight color of all! All That Glitters, Dark Edge and Era are my favorite neutral eye colors too. For brights, I love Parfait Amour and Shimmermoss since they are very pigmented. Although I don't like Electric Eel and Bitter since you have to pack them on to get the color to show.


----------



## jani04 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmm interesting to see sushi flower up there.. I'm just so scared of pink and red eyeshadows since.. it just makes me think of a rash on some one's face. Though it depends on the colouring and the skill of the MUA!


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 6, 2009)

This is really helpful for newbies!!! Thanks!


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jul 6, 2009)

*My top neutral e/s are:*
Shroom, Orb, Ricepaper, Handwritten, Mulch, Woodwinked, Samoa Silk. 
(I heard that All that Glitters and Satin Taupe are also nice)

*My top bright e/s are:*
Electric Eel, Shimmermoss, Cranberry, Rich Purple-pigment (dont have that much bright MAC e/s.. i usually use my CS 88 palettes)


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 24, 2009)

This is really helpful. I've been wondering what neutral colors to get


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 25, 2009)

Whaaat? Dazzlelight is not on there? I LOVE it. It's my favorite highlighter.

In fact it seems I'm a bit odd when it comes to my neutrals. Most of those I don't have. But with the brights I am right on track!


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Dec 23, 2009)

*My top Neutrals*
Satin Taupe, Twinks, Shale, Dazzlelight, Vanilla, Quarry

*My top Brights*
Satellite Dreams, Hepcat, Stars'n'Rockets, Cranberry


----------



## lovekatrina (Apr 8, 2010)

This is really useful, thank you!


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 17, 2011)

Hmm.. seems like after all these years it's still not far off!


----------



## nimal (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow I have only one of the Neutrals (Amber Lights) and two brights (Aquadisiac and Sushi Flower). However I have a MUFE shadow that is a dupe for Chrome Yellow, and I don't wear a ton of neutrals. That being said, Parfait Amour is on my wishlist of things to get when there isn't an LE collection stealing my attention. Goldmine not being on the neutrals list is surprising to me, as when I saw it used on the cover of UK Cosmo (with Jordan) I would think it would be more popular. Vanilla is nice but I would rather use the pigment than the e/s, and when it comes to white eyeshadow nothing tops Crystal Avalanche.

to know about to something more ple like this link


aajtak


----------



## nimal (Jan 8, 2013)

However I have a MUFE shadow that is a dupe for Chrome Yellow, and I don't wear a ton of neutrals. That being said, Parfait Amour is on my wishlist of things to get when there isn't an LE collection stealing my attention. Goldmine not being on the neutrals list is surprising to me, as when I saw it used on the cover of UK Cosmo (with Jordan) I would think it would be more popular. Vanilla is nice but I would rather use the pigment than the e/s, and when it comes to white eyeshadow nothing tops Crystal Avalanche.

aajtak


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 22, 2013)

Is Ricepaper a permanent?? I love that neutral shade!!


----------



## forqpyne (Jan 8, 2014)

Fave neutrals: brule, seedling, patina, jete, omega, concrete, the white shimmery one from barbie collection.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 10, 2014)

Socallmelovely said:


> Is Ricepaper a permanent?? I love that neutral shade!!


  Yep.


----------

